# Top Tension Relieving Activities



## Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Thought I would share this article regarding Tenions Relieving Activities.  It provides some links to different breathing techniques including one with Karate Breathing Meditation.




> There are many ways to reduce tension and relax. Here are the ten stress relievers I believe are most effective for the amount of work and time involved. Some can be learned in the time it takes to read this page, while others take a little more practice, but there's something here for everyone!



Full Story


----------



## Kacey (Oct 16, 2006)

It's an interesting article - nothing really new, but well-organized and linked to additional resources.  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Kacey said:


> It's an interesting article - nothing really new, but well-organized and linked to additional resources.  Thanks!



Yup, I agree, nothing really new but easy to follow and remember.  Sometimes stress gets to us so bad that we forget to look for easy solutions.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice standard list and all useful if I can get people to just try them.  Personally my best stress reliever is play, rolling and giggling with my wife, the kids and the dogs.  Adults are just awful at dropping things and just playing.  My best formal relaxation is going to Kenpo classes, I still like the adrenalin and endorphin rush I often get.

Jeff


----------



## rabbit (Oct 17, 2006)

This is what it says on wikipedia:

However, the practice of pranayama techniques is not trivial and Kason mentions circumstances where pranayama techniques might disrupt the balance of a person's life.[11] These cautions are also made in traditional hindu literature, as illustrated by the following excerpt from the Yoga Sutras of Patanjali:
The real achievement of Pranayama is directly linked with the physical and mental activity of our, daily routine. Only when a perfect order is achieved in the routine of mundane life can we expect perfect mastery over breath and vital pulsations. It is always dangerous to attempt it - by beginning with the control of breath. Trying to control the breath without a control of our daily movements and reactions to others will produce dangerous turmoil in the constitution. Any experiment with the breath results in a stimulation of the energy centres on the etheric plane. When the physical and emotional stuff is not sufficiently purified beforehand then the turmoil causes stormy activity of the emotions. This results in great strain to the nerves and the vascular system. A total or partial wreck of the physical vehicle by paralysis, insanity or senility of mind may be the result of attempting Pranayama beginning with the control of breath before achieving the control of other activities.​A practical way of practising Pranayama should always be rightly discriminated, by the increase of ease and absence of discomfort at every step. For the various methods of Puraka, Kumbhaka and Rechaka described by various teachers and prescribed in the name of 'esoteric breaths' the present author is no way responsible.[12]


​


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 18, 2006)

Kenpodoc said:


> Nice standard list and all useful if I can get people to just try them.  Personally my best stress reliever is play, rolling and giggling with my wife, the kids and the dogs.  Adults are just awful at dropping things and just playing.  My best formal relaxation is going to Kenpo classes, I still like the adrenalin and endorphin rush I often get.
> 
> Jeff


I love this post and it's SO TRUE.  You go!



rabbit said:


> This is what it says on wikipedia:
> 
> However, the practice of pranayama techniques is not trivial and Kason mentions circumstances where pranayama techniques might disrupt the balance of a person's life.[11] These cautions are also made in traditional hindu literature, as illustrated by the following excerpt from the Yoga Sutras of Patanjali:The real achievement of Pranayama is directly linked with the physical and mental activity of our, daily routine. Only when a perfect order is achieved in the routine of mundane life can we expect perfect mastery over breath and vital pulsations. It is always dangerous to attempt it - by beginning with the control of breath. Trying to control the breath without a control of our daily movements and reactions to others will produce dangerous turmoil in the constitution. Any experiment with the breath results in a stimulation of the energy centres on the etheric plane. When the physical and emotional stuff is not sufficiently purified beforehand then the turmoil causes stormy activity of the emotions. This results in great strain to the nerves and the vascular system. A total or partial wreck of the physical vehicle by paralysis, insanity or senility of mind may be the result of attempting Pranayama beginning with the control of breath before achieving the control of other activities.​A practical way of practising Pranayama should always be rightly discriminated, by the increase of ease and absence of discomfort at every step. For the various methods of Puraka, Kumbhaka and Rechaka described by various teachers and prescribed in the name of 'esoteric breaths' the present author is no way responsible.[12]​


​Pranayama is fascinating and having met some people who toyed with it in the 70s and 80s, I would have to agree with the premise that it is not a beginning exercise nor something to be taken lightly and that it could cause damage to a person's psyche.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 18, 2006)

Tension relief...?:uhyeah:


----------

